# Naturo wet dog food.



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I was in Tesco's at the start of this week, and wanted to pick Eddie up a wet food to mix in with his food. Every other week he gets a little bit mixed in for 2 days just to liven things up a bit. Normally I go to PAH or if that's not possible pick up the butchers tripe mix. However, PAH was shut and there was no tripe mix. I was looking at alternatives and came across a wet tray food called Naturo for £1. The ingredients didn't look horrendous compared to most available in the supermarket so thought I'd give it a go as nothing else was available.

Eddie really loves it, and I just wondered how bad the composition is for future reference. I figured it would be good to know as a back up possibly.

*Composition:*
Chicken 30%, Lamb 30%, Brown Rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Dried Basil, Various Sugars.

Thanks guys


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks really good - would have it as a green in the Index - never heard of it before


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Looks really good - would have it as a green in the Index - never heard of it before


No neither had I, it was a new food in Tescos, and at a £1 I didn't think it was too bad, you get a nice big tray full and you can see the meat, veg and rice so I was quite impressed actually - especially for a supermarket!

They also do it in lamb, white fish, rabbit and turkey. :thumbup1:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just found the link from Tescos to show front of packet.

Naturo Chicken Lamb &Rice With Vegetable 400G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know about wet food in general for comparison but don't like the sound of "Various Sugars". Wet food is a cause of tooth decay to start with. Adding additional sugar is going to make it worse.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Don't know about wet food in general for comparison but don't like the sound of "Various Sugars". Wet food is a cause of tooth decay to start with. Adding additional sugar is going to make it worse.


Generally speaking, ''various sugars'' in wet foods refers to the naturally occurring sugars found in the vegetables.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Hope they stock it soon in my Tescos as my elderly B.C ( 13 years ) has to be temted to eat and maybe he would like this. I have even bought a small tray of the Bakers to tempt him with. Once he starts eating its all gone but some days he just sniffs and walks away.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been getting some for ours, I think the lamb and salmon both have more meat than the chicken.

I've seen Webbox Natural in Asda, that didn't look too bad, either .


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

*Lamb and Rice with vegetables*
Composition:
Lamb 50%, Lamb Bone 10%, Brown Rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Dried Basil, Various Sugars

*Salmon and Rice with vegetables*
Composition:
Salmon 60%, Brown Rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Dried Basil, Various Sugars.

*Duck and Rice with vegetables*
Composition:
Duck 60%, Brown Rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Dried Basil, Various Sugars

*Senior/Light Turkey and Rice with vegetables*
Composition:
Turkey 60%, Brown Rice 20%, Carrots 5%, Peas 5%, Potatoes 5%, Minerals, Sunflower Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Tomato, Dried Kelp, Chicory, Various Sugars, Glucosamine HCI, Chondroitin.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I got some of the lamb for Pixie and it smells delicious!! Sadly my picky monster hoovered it up the first time then decided she didn't like it so much!!


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is the Naturo site with full details

Naturo Natural Dog Foods | 100% Natural Dog Food | UK & Ire


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Our asda has started doing one called naturalise which is £1 a tray and that seems fairly good as well, havent tried it but nice to know should we run out there is something decent enough i can get without ordering online.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds really good and easy to pick up. I live miles away from Pets at Home. I only have wet food in just incase I forget to defrost the frozen raw haha. Glad the supermarkets are starting to go down the more natural route. My cat loves encore from Tesco's and i've also been getting the Vets Kitchen kibble for her when on offer.

Naturalise from Asda has been going for years. I remember I use to buy it for mine before I even knew about what food was bad or good because it sounded so good. Was cheaper in the past though about 80p a few years back. However you can't always judge by what the description says as I use to buy ceaser wet food thinking that because of the price and added vegetables it would be a good food. Boy was I wrong :O


----------

